# Ambulance Acquisition Report



## ShawnVAS (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone help me with an ambulance acquisition needs assessment report or a similar template? My company is in desperate need of a new rig, however, as some of you may know, presenting to a board of directors with very little EMS knowledge requires as many selling points as possible.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BillEMTP (Sep 7, 2013)

Find a manufacturer that will build to your specs then present it to your BOD.

My experience with EMS BOD's is if you confuse them with facts you're screwed. Keep it simple and to the point and you should be able to get what you want.


----------



## ShawnVAS (Sep 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Bill! I appreciate the help!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2013)

And most ambulance builders are happy to come do a dog and pony show with pictures, videos and demos. After everyone from the BOD sits in the newest, cleanest ambulance... they'll be practically frothing at the mouth to sign the purchase agreement.


----------



## BillEMTP (Sep 7, 2013)

I tried that in 1980. Took two board members to look at two ambulances. One was a Summers/Dodge van, still under conversion, and a Collins/Ford. They liked the Collins, and balked at the Dodge because we had two that were hanger angels. The next week a Prestige salesman showed up with a demo that they would let go of for 6K less than the Collins. I thought I had them sold on the features, durability, and availability of the Collins. They bought the Prestige. Took a week to get it, we could have drove the Collins home. It turned out to be a hanger angel too.

They may have saved money on the initial outlay, but I bet it cost as much or more just to keep it on the road. That's when I learned not to try to reason with the powers that be, they gonna do what they want no matter what.


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

ShawnVAS said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me with an ambulance acquisition needs assessment report or a similar template? My company is in desperate need of a new rig, however, as some of you may know, presenting to a board of directors with very little EMS knowledge requires as many selling points as possible.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



All they're going to be thinking about is the money situation. Talk in terms of dollars and sense and they will listen. Show them that the current costs are high and how it makes sense to invest in a new/newer rig. Also, depending on your specific situation, financially, looking at a used, but recent, ambulance may make the most sense to them (think like 2008-2011s).


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 17, 2013)

Making board members buy anything the way you like is tricky. It's like herding cats (they have to feel autonomous); if anyone brings up any negative aspect they will :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: at you; and they might be right. It happens. Nothing's perfect, just make it them+you versus the dealer and not them versus you/you versus dealer.

Show them EXACTLY why a new rig is need. Have statistics and dollars. Have a graphic to go along (pie charts...everyone likes pie, right?). You might even decide against it yourself, or play it as "In two years we will need this...", instead of screaming the barn's burning when they don't smell smoke.

Consider leasing? Insurance issues?


----------

